# Crisps, my downfall



## Anthony Stirrat (Dec 10, 2016)

I like crisps and I'm not affraid to admit it.  When I've been checking what I can have there seems to be sod all in the crisp aisle, but today I found something that will satisfy my crisp related munchies and it's not Pork Scratchings.

May I introduce my new best friend, Old El Paso Blue Corn Tortilla Chips   

Here's the breakdown for 100g

Energy: 480 kcal
Fat: 23.7g - Saturates: 2.4g
Carbs: 56.1g - Sugars 0.5g (and not a typo)
Fibre: 7.4g
Protein: 6.9g
Salt: 0.98g

And they're purple


----------



## Radders (Dec 10, 2016)

I don't understand why that's any better than crisps?


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Dec 10, 2016)

Most crisps are about 15-35g sugars


----------



## Robin (Dec 10, 2016)

Unfortunately it's not just the sugar you've got to be wary about, refined carb can be broken down into glucose by the body even faster than sugar, so you may find they raise your blood glucose just the same, if not worse, than a bag of crisps.


----------



## stephknits (Dec 10, 2016)

When looking at the labels, you need to look at total carb content, not just the sugars.  You can get small bags of things like Pom Bears that are only around 10 g carbs for a bag.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi Anthony

Ahh, crisps - snackfood of the gods.   Normal 25g bag of Walkers is around 12-13g CHO so half the weight is carb.  The tortilla chips you mentioned are slightly more than that as a percentage but overall not a million miles from the Walkers.  If you can't cut them out completely then smaller bag sizes would be the way to go.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Dec 10, 2016)

Ok, 1hr 30 after tortillas I'm at 8.7, I was 7.7 this morning. This is after a week of living in a premier inn and their stunning gastronomic delights


----------



## chili (Dec 10, 2016)

Carbs: 56.1g - Sugars 0.5g (and not a typo)

Watch the carbs thats the important bit of info on the label 56g carbs just abit less than 4 bags of crisps

walkers salt n vinegar crisps per 100g are 53.4g carbs

https://www.walkers.co.uk/crisps-range/walkers-crisps/salt-and-vinegar

click the more info for the full info


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 11, 2016)

Quavers are 10g a bag carbs.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 11, 2016)

Cheesy Wotsits for me and they seem to last much longer too! 

*Cheesy Wotsits Calories and Nutrition per Serving (1 Serving=1Bag/17g)*
*Calories* 95
*Protein* 1
*Carbohydrate* 9.8
*Fat* 5.8
*Fibre* 0.2


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 11, 2016)

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Ok, 1hr 30 after tortillas I'm at 8.7, I was 7.7 this morning. This is after a week of living in a premier inn and their stunning gastronomic delights


That's the difference between some T2. If your pancreas is working 80% or what ever you can get away with it. If I where you I would take care of my pancreas. Good luck


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 11, 2016)

Try poppadoms they are very low in carb and satisfy me with the crunch etc  x


----------



## Ditto (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm the same with cottage cheese. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## john pardo (Dec 12, 2016)

I haven't had crisps for around 10 weeks now and don't really miss them. Would making pop corn help you as not sugars or fat in that.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Dec 12, 2016)

john pardo said:


> I haven't had crisps for around 10 weeks now and don't really miss them. Would making pop corn help you as not sugars or fat in that.



But still carbs, very similar amount even in plain popcorn to crisps, so will have the same effect on your blood glucose levels - it's the total carbs that matter, not just the sugar!


----------



## john pardo (Dec 12, 2016)

So none what so ever, it's good to know these things thank you.


----------



## Radders (Dec 12, 2016)

I find a small bag of sweet and salty popcorn takes a lot longer to eat, and is therefore more satisfying, than crisps, and is only 10g carbs. Popcorn is very light so you get more of it in 25g.


----------

